# Draft-cross conformation...just because



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Everyone needs a self-indulgent threat once in a while... 

19-year old Shire-TBX. I've had her for 14 years so I know her strengths and weaknesses. Just curious to see what random strangers (and indeed, experts) on the web would say.

Hopefully these photos are okay enough.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Is she a cross? She seems a bit light and doesn't have a lot of feathering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, that's why my OP describes her as a Shire-TB cross and the title says draft cross.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

I think she's pretty  I'd trim the small tuffs of feathering just to give her a neater appearance  she seems like a solid girl though! I think a little more muscling in the rump would balance her out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah , I caught that right after I had made my reply LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Clippers aren't allowed anywhere near her 

The top pic is her pretty well muscled up, as she's super fit at the moment and it's a recent picture (and I swear, she's normally not that camped under -- I think she was concerned about fitting cross-ways in the barn aisle). I think it's just the way she's built. She's a powerful ride, though, just maybe not quite FEI potential.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I love her! At her age I think she looks great and I really like the balance between saddle horse and draft - looks like she got the best of both!!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I think she is beautiful. I love my draft/paint cross....she is just not as tall as your mare, but very solid. I love you saddle...it looks so comfortable.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

She looks like she stands under herself in the pictures, long back, short neck, straight hip, oh and she is amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I find it difficult to get photographs of her that look like her. She doesn't have a short neck at all -- the camera distorts it slightly in some weird way. Maybe the angle I tend to stand at?


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow 14 years! That's cool and I think she is a great looking horse. I am looking for my own draft cross!
p.s. what kind of saddle is that?


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

The saddle is comfortable like a plywood board is comfortable. It's what happens when people who make western and endurance saddles design a dressage saddle from their imaginations, apparently without ever looking at a dressage saddle.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she has the draft chest and legs and more of TB butt. I bet she is a powerful ride.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

She squared herself up after my ride today, so I took a quick photie. Shame my inability to hold my phone level makes her look a bit downhill!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmm I see a few issues... 

Firstly, I want that saddlepad in my locker.

Secondly, I want Gympsum in my stable ;D

I have no idea about critique, what so ever, but I am a very shallow person and love a good looking, well put together horse.

She is looking fab!!


----------

